# Who



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Earlier this year bought a lovely Omega Seamster quartz from one of our forum members. I got it out tonight to wear for New Year and as I am admiring it I realise that I've lost all it's details. As the back is held with 4 screws I don't want to take back off so if the guy who sold it to me remembers me could you give me link to the details on the forum. It's a 70's (I think) Omega Seamaster, square, gold surround to face with small plate on case showing Omega symbol and "Quartz" written on it. Any help gratefully received.

off to get get pissed now.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bri said:


> off to get get pissed now.


top man!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Bri,

Was it this one?

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...36&hl=omega


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Bri if it was that one then search on Omega on the forum, I did a post about that one and the other model when I got them.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Bri,
> 
> Was it this one?
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...36&hl=omega


Alan,

That's the one, I looked all over for this link but couldn't find it. Thanks. I'll store it this time.

Brian


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

JonW said:


> Bri if it was that one then search on Omega on the forum, I did a post about that one and the other model when I got them.


Jon,

Is the info still available as I would really like to know more about these ? I've looked on internet but couldn't find anything.

Cheers

brian


----------

